# Splash guard??



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Do I need the splash guard under the car, is it really needed, Just wanted to know. I did not want to suck up any dead cats or any thing else.


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Do I need the splash guard under the car, is it really needed, Just wanted to know. I did not want to suck up any dead cats or any thing else.


lol i took mine off and have had no problems

dead cats huh?!? lol


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Every Z31 that I have seen (that isn't in the best condition) that doesn't have splash gaurds has horrible rust in that area. If you don't DD the car and if it is garaged kept I would say it is fine, but if they salt your roads alot, it is wet in your area, and the roads aren't particularly good (like where you live in Washington) I would say they are a must.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Every Z31 that I have seen (that isn't in the best condition) that doesn't have splash gaurds has horrible rust in that area. If you don't DD the car and if it is garaged kept I would say it is fine, but if they salt your roads alot, it is wet in your area, and the roads aren't particularly good (like where you live in Washington) I would say they are a must.


I used to have to check mine every day before I started my car. Open the hood, there was a rabbit, sitting most times with it's head in the drivebelt area. Every morning for months. Lucky thing I'd look, otherwise woulda been a lot of dead rabbits under my hood. Took off my splash guard, no more rabbits. Not one. If you live in an area with lots of loose animals, remove it.


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I used to have to check mine every day before I started my car. Open the hood, there was a rabbit, sitting most times with it's head in the drivebelt area. Every morning for months. Lucky thing I'd look, otherwise woulda been a lot of dead rabbits under my hood. Took off my splash guard, no more rabbits. Not one. If you live in an area with lots of loose animals, remove it.



lol my grandmother had a cat that got under the hood of my aunts monte carlo 1 morn , and umm its right front leg got removed the cat is 18 and still alive

but i should have though of the rust issue but seeing as i live in texas
thats not the first thing that pops into my head 
i have to worry about washing it after i get back from the beach is all


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

I keep mine on to keep some of the power steering fluid off the floor of my garage


----------

